# Any ways to improve holding on target (Preparing for Lancaster)



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Does your pin drop out the bottom and stay still at the bottom? Or does it bounce up and down?


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Usually there are a few generally excepted ways of getting a dot out of the bottom. More often than not it is a form or mental problem. Not loading into the back or a high shoulder (front or back) or over aiming are common problems associated with freezing. You could also play with stabilizers weight to help your hold. To get the dot up you can put more weight in the back or remove some weight from the front. Depending on the type of bow you have you can play with cam timing to help your dot stay up too.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

What size pin are you shooting??? I use a CR scope housing with a big old household pin epoxied into the hole where a fiber would go in an up pin. If my pin is too small I tend to over aim. A big pin allows me to float and cover up most of the yellow. If the pin is surrounded by yellow when the shot breaks, it will be an X.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

One other item almost always overlooked with this "my sight drops out the bottom all the time" is your peep height. If the peep is too low, it is really easy for you to be dropping your head/chin/nose to get to the string....and with that, you are raising your release hand to find the anchor, which drives the release elbow upwards, forcing the bow out the bottom. It surprises people when they realize that you can shoot a higher peep height and still get your nose to the string.
You don't need a TIGHT anchor...and going for a tight anchor does lead to the peep being too low and you then tuck up the anchor to get to the peep and it becomes a big liability instead of an asset. Same with the string touching your nose...doesn't have to be TIGHT on the nose...a light touch is just fine...or even slightly to the side of the nose.

Anyways, check your peep height...you could be too low. By the way, most shooters that do well don't use the same peep height for indoors at 20 yards and go outdoors and expect the peep height to remain the same. Normally, for field/hunter round shooting outdoors, the peep height is somewhat lower than the setting for indoor 20 yard shooting.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

shawn_in_MA said:


> What size pin are you shooting??? I use a CR scope housing with a big old household pin epoxied into the hole where a fiber would go in an up pin. If my pin is too small I tend to over aim. A big pin allows me to float and cover up most of the yellow. If the pin is surrounded by yellow when the shot breaks, it will be an X.


Shawn I am still using the same pin I used in Vegas haha Its an old Chek-It pin that is similar to what recurve shooters use. My pin is definitely small. I threw a 300-25 today so at least I feel like I am getting somewhere slowly. Today felt better holding I am going to check my peep height which may be some cause since my peep is probably a lot lower than 99% of people.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been struggling with this as well dot drops out of the bottom then it is a bouncing effort as I try to bring it up. Peep height definitely effects hold since it changes your head position and I've noticed with archery one little thing changes everything, then sometimes what used to work before the small change no longer works...it all works together every single piece of it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

check peep height and pay attention to bow shoulder rising up


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Moved the peep up 1/2" shot a 300-28x round today. Thought I was finally going to get the 300-30 but I dropped on the 27th and 29th arrows. Thanks for all the advice guys and keep it coming


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

mikep43019 said:


> Moved the peep up 1/2" shot a 300-28x round today. Thought I was finally going to get the 300-30 but I dropped on the 27th and 29th arrows. Thanks for all the advice guys and keep it coming



It was great getting that txt from you. That is an awesome round...maybe I should move my peep up too LOL


----------

